
Chinese $1.24 bln takeover of Norway's Opera fails, but alternative deal set - kawera
http://www.reuters.com/article/opera-software-ma-china-idUSFWN1A10HT
======
kawera
Updated here: [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-opera-software-m-a-
china-i...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-opera-software-m-a-china-
idUSKCN0ZY0CA)

